# Arboreal setup



## Dexity (Dec 2, 2010)

Can some people post pics of their arboreal setups?  I am only slightly successful in making a happy A. Versicolor


----------



## xhexdx (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=55058

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=48951

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?do=process&query=arboreal&titleonly=1&forumchoice[]=51


----------



## bobusboy (Dec 2, 2010)

Dexity said:


> Can some people post pics of their arboreal setups?  I am only slightly successful in making a happy A. Versicolor


Every time i see your picture with the (basic) questions i keep thinking of another user and going whaaaa? 

The search function can be a PITA, but search for robc's videos search "tutorial" and there should be some awesome links to videos he made about making beautiful enclosures.


----------



## Stewjoe (Dec 3, 2010)




----------

